# Portland/Memphis Gamethread



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Memphis game thread*

I don't see one on here...so here is a bare bones version, just in case anyone feels like talking about the game that is starting.......

Let's see how we react to the drama.........

Tang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Didn't see one started almost tip-off time. Hope that Damon sucks it up and doesn't burn us like Richie Frahm did in his homecoming game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

It looks as though we both started one at the exact same time....so a merging should be executed.....

Prunetang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

4-0 Memphis already I have a funny feeling Gasol is going to do well tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Who did we end up activating? Viktor?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, after watching Gasol spin right around Zach.......big game for Pau......

Prunetang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Monia gets a foul for getting elbowed in the head after scoring.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

mgb said:


> Who did we end up activating? Viktor?


Yes Viktor is in for Rube.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to love Monia. Have to keep from getting down early.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am not sure who they activated, I don't think they have mentioned it yet... I guess we will see, unless someone else knows.....anyone? Bueller?


Edit....nevermind. Beter people have already spoken...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Zach!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Hopefully Zach will be our Ying to Gasol's Yang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And we take the lead.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Monia with the steal! I am really starting to like him more and more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miles gives a half hearted lean towards his guy. Doesn't get up a hand or even act like he's going to go after him.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Zach is looking very energetic so far... looks like he is focused, at least on offense.

And I am glad you didn't accidentally have a typo on that "Gasol's yang" line.....

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Again Miles doesn't even attemp to get on his man.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

16-17 ptown damon foul on bassy.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Pick and Roll, Bassy and Joel, Joel for the dunk. We need a lot more of that.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Again Miles doesn't even attemp to get on his man.


Till now.


Outlaw now in......and SCORES!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally Miles got out on his man and he missed.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice Outlaw comes in off the bench and hits a 19 footer.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Outlaw is gunning tonight....

you see what I did there? :wink:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers looking awesome so far , Outlaw has a nice shooting touch


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

That was really really nice to see Zach pass out of that triple team under the basket for a wide open Outlaw. That shows a lot to me. ZAch has been bater so far this year about passing out....but when he is right under the basket like that....it seems like it is really hard for him to turn a shot down. 
And, wow, I think Darius' knee is bothering him....his defense has been horrid, and he looks slowed down.
Prunetang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

UP by 6 after Miles with the layup. Knees can't be that bad.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Yeah d miles and 1


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Haha, you got me Napalm. Talk about timing. I mention his knee, and he eplodes quickly to the basket........


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

another and 1 yeah Miles


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

end of the 1st blazers 31- 23


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, 31 first quarter points. The offense is flowing. 
I am just a little worried about defending the 3. They have missed some so far, but they have had some damned good looks. I have a feeling that the 3 ball is going to come back to hurt us today.

Prunetang


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> another and 1 yeah Miles



The Punisher is back!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> Again Miles doesn't even attemp to get on his man.


Again, Miles is the best player on the floor.

Dude can't even have ONE mistake in a game without people getting on him like he's just slapped a baby.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Fork said:


> Again, Miles is the best player on the floor.
> 
> *Dude can't even have ONE mistake in a game without people getting on him like he's just slapped a baby*.


Isn't that just awesome!?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job by Blazers.Great d.31 23 blaze


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> ....people getting on him like he's just slapped a baby.


Careful, there.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Ruben WHO??!*


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> Wow, 31 first quarter points. The offense is flowing.
> I am just a little worried about defending the 3. They have missed some so far, but they have had some damned good looks. I have a feeling that the 3 ball is going to come back to hurt us today.
> 
> Prunetang



I agree guys like Mike Miller and Battier always seem to crush us


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wish I could have seen the Ratliff dunk seeing his mug on ESPN gamecast and a little dot pop up just sucks all the fun out of it.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Miles i playing well, I will admit that. However, his defense hasn't been great tonight so far. Yeah he got a block, but he hasn't gone out to an open man a couple of times. Just something I noticed. He ain't slapping babies though...hehe..

Prunetang


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

ABM said:


> *Ruben WHO??!*


Don't you mean "what" the only Ruben I know is a sandwich.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol yeah ruben who???? Teams playing great 6 point lead portland.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I really think Travis Outlaw is gonna be a stud one day , This guy must of worked on his j all summer


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Fork said:


> Again, Miles is the best player on the floor.
> 
> Dude can't even have ONE mistake in a game without people getting on him like he's just slapped a baby.


I've always complained about him not getting a hand up. He doesn't do that consistently and has a few times this game alone. Otherwise I like his game when he brings it. I felt that his knee was bothering him he hasn't brought it. Actually you can't be critical about something without getting jump on.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Jaret Jack and 1


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I know that Dixon started out the season playing horribly....but he has really picked up his play.
I know this because I am no longer uber afraid when the ball goes into his hands. Anyone else?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ABM said:


> Careful, there.


Yeah, I kow a lot of babies post here.

No offense to any who read my post...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder which team has the best 1-2 PG tandem in the league?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> I know that Dixon started out the season playing horribly....but he has really picked up his play.
> I know this because I am no longer uber afraid when the ball goes into his hands. Anyone else?


Yea, he is playing a lot better. Not trying as hard. Letting the game come to him.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike Miller is getting too many wide open 3pt looks


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice transition D by Randolph surprisingly!!!!!!! I saw that play developing and cringed....but he hustled out and played it well. Nice!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> I know that Dixon started out the season playing horribly....but he has really picked up his play.
> I know this because I am no longer uber afraid when the ball goes into his hands. Anyone else?


I feel the same way. I think that he has found his nitch and knows when to dish it off if he isn't hitting his shots.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at the Blazers! I know it's early, but I love it!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Lead to 14! after a Joel DUNK.

Bingo Bango Bongo!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Boo birds are in the midst! :clap:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers so far are outworking them


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's nice seeing Monia come back in unlike the past couple games.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Cute baby abm.block by monia.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

MONIA FOR THREEEEEEEE AT THE BUZZER!!!!!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice kick out! Monia nails the three!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

sergie for three


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

ok nice 1st half we gotta play even harder to win this win in the 2nd half


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it only happens a few times a year, but right now I feel a little sorry for Memphis. they are getting really shafted tonight by the refs so far. 

don't get me wrong--our team is playing better. but every break is going for us by the refs so far.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

That Monia 3 was very veyr important to keep the momentum with Portland going into the half. Plus it was executed perfectly, and it seems like Portland has had problems running last second plays. That was nice to see, and it is doubly nice to see Monia get some good meaningful playing time. 
Good half.

Prunetang


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ABM said:


> I wonder which team has the best 1-2 PG tandem in the league?


My guess is it's not Memphis.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, the calls have been going for Portland.....except for anytime Joel touches the ball or looks at a defender.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> Yeah, the calls have been going for Portland.....except for anytime Joel touches the ball or looks at a defender.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh no doubt.Damon lol he's ice cold.Wonder where all the memphis fan's are now that were talking smack.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope it continues, but history shows that the Grizz will make a run at the start of the 3rd quarter. If they can withstand that (or stop it) thats a good thing.

Man, does Pau look really really REALLY dorky or what? Im Joel doesn't try to grow a beard like that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Yeh no doubt.Damon lol he's ice cold.Wonder where all the memphis fan's are now that were talking smack.


I just hope Damon stays cold, we don't need another ex player to go off on us.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on we need a basket!

Way to go Miles!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they need to keep this lead above 9 going into the 4th, or it's as good as an L.

Doesn't Damon look heaver now? I kept wondering who it was.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need a nice little run. Get it back into double figures.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

some things Ive noticed (Ive only been able to watch these 3 minutes)..

I don't even notice it says "Portland" instead of "Blazers". to me, that kind of defeats the purpose.

Zach still tries to force shots, to 'get his'. 

If they don't stop this run, or at least start trading baskets with the Grizz, that doesn't bode well.

Ball movement and off the ball movement is not something Zach and Darius are particularly good at.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What's it been a 2 to 13 run? 

We have to take it inside.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

when I said we should try to keep the lead, I actually meant by more than 1 point.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why is Miles and Zach on the same side of the floor??


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Come on Dixon time to get on a hot streak.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Come on Dixon time to get on a hot streak.


Looks like he heard you!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Dixon.

Light switch: On.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dear zach

you, like ruben, are not a PG. PASS TO A GUARD.

thanks!

the machine.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Okay here I am testing my psychic control powers on the Blazers. Miles shut down Battier, no more FG's for him this quarter.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

man outlaw has a sweet j


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I sure don't like the combo of players we have on the court right now.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

come on 1 more quater we held there run


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Dixon is money from the line, can't knock him there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!! Double digit lead again!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

nicee dunk d miles blazers up 10


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Travis


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cimalee said:


> Travis


Travis has been really impressive. Hitting his shot and hustling on D.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, Jones, choke!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ok, Jones, choke!


Nice try guess your psychic powers aren't on tonight. I will try on the next one so far I have had pretty good luck.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Nail-biter time.

83-76 Blazers...3 1/2 minutes to go.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Need a basket big time!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Travis


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Travis nails the first.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Gets both the clutch shots.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dixon!!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

you don't "Juan" none of this Memphis!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny, looks like a lot of Grizz fans have left.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Come on 3 points for us 2 for them. I need to nail the prediction game I have been slipping. I had Portland 90 Memphis 80.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

up now 87-78 47 seconds left
LETS GO BLAZERS


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Come on 3 points for us 2 for them. I need to nail the prediction game I have been slipping. I had Portland 90 Memphis 80.


I need one point for us and four for them.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Patterson = Expendable


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Patterson = Expendable


As if we already didn't know that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well we scored one to many. I had it 88-84 I believe.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, come on, let the clock run out! I want to be near the top in predictions.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great win! Can we talk playoffs again? heh


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and that's the ball game 97-88 blazers win, RIP CITY BABY!!!!! so much for the 0-7 road trip NOW huh#


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

considering Telfair had a sub-par game (stat wise) I think this was a very promising win. Good play by Dixon, Theo, Zach and Darius..and Travis!

all that matters is the W.

Smart play was had by all...maybe Rube's dunderheadedness rubbed off on the guys..


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Great game Damon. bwahahahahahaha


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It was a great win. I'm still concerned about how we keep letting up in the 3rd quarters of games, it's something that could end up giving us quite a few more wins if we could learn to correct it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that we won, but this should have been a 15-18 point win.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> Smart play was had by all...maybe Rube's dunderheadedness rubbed off on the guys..


I wouldn't be a bit surprised.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

4-3 on a road trip now i predict, how about that


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

great win by the blazers . I loved what I saw from Travis kid is gonna be a star , Monia was solid , D miles had a heck of a game , Zach struggled with a smaller Battier on him but still had a double double


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

knicksfan89 said:


> 4-3 on a road trip now i predict, how about that


as a young team you gotta take it one at a time , but like Pete Pranica said tonight this blazer team isnt bad as people paint the picture as.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Great to win, but I'd have to say the win had just as much to do with Memphis missing wide open shots as it did with anything the Blazers did. We're good at shot blocking but we are really bad at rotating after we double team a player. Memphis just stood out there bricking open shots for the majority of the game. 

Who cares, it feels good either way.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice to get the W'!

:banana:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Great to win, but I'd have to say the win had just as much to do with Memphis missing wide open shots as it did with anything the Blazers did. We're good at shot blocking but we are really bad at rotating after we double team a player. Memphis just stood out there bricking open shots for the majority of the game.


yes except dixon & jack did a great job rotating when they came in 3rd quarter. they stablized things when we were sinking. dixon is a surprisingly good/quick defender for his size when he's intense about it.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Good to see Portland get back up after Memphis erased the 11-point lead.

Damon had a great game for us. :biggrin: 

I thought Monia and "The Real TO" did real well in limited minutes; I guess I forgot that The Real TO had a jump shot.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sorry I am late... its kiddies night Tuesday at my home. I got to listen to the last 43 seconds or so... 


Boxscore by NBA.com 


2FG% = 46.6% 
3FG% = 14.3% :hurl:
FT%= 78.8% 

15 turnovers... 

18 assists :whoknows:

Outrebounded them 45-43


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Sorry I am late... its kiddies night Tuesday at my home. I got to listen to the last 43 seconds or so...
> 
> 
> Boxscore by NBA.com
> ...


This would be a real bad stat if they were jacking up 3's recklessly and not getting into their offense. They were only 1-7, so 3-point shooting certainly didn't kill the Blazers tonight.


----------

